# Ukiah to LA ! Want to meet up? - July 2nd



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey all !

I'm hitching from Ukiah (Mendocino county)
through San Francisco to Santa Cruz then onto LA.

I'm putting a call out to see if anyone wants to hitch with me
at any point along the way ???

I'll be heading out of Willits July 2nd.

I'm also looking for peeps to hang out with, places to sleep,
free/cheap food & some fun !

PLEASE see my posts in the EVENTS forum for
my 'STP Mini meet up west coast tour ' (SF & LA).

Can anyone suggest anything ??

PLEASE email me directly
Linda
[email protected]


----------



## Filth (Aug 4, 2010)

eat at Oki Dogs!!!


----------

